# "Madaz" Fujimi Mazda Familia XG build 1/24 with lots of scratchbuilding



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

I scored this kit used and cheap, damaged box, facelift bumpers etc missing. Its my current project at the moment. I wanted to make it a high detailed model.. Some kitbashing - I stole an unused set of BBS rims from the Streetburner '79 Camaro kit. Spare 4 cylinder engine from something. 

I didn't document the cutting of the hood and chassis. 

I started with the interior: Thin black felt for the carpet.



http://imgur.com/yLPJq2W


The checker mats are scratch built and my first attempt at mats. Had this been a convertible I would have redone them. Since the are harder to see the mismatch isn't too obvious - or it won't be once the car is finished/assembled

This is how I did the mats - thin cardboard - a used Steam card, PVA/fabric glue, cut into small squares alternate the colors. I'm using black and white to replicate vintage JDM mats.



http://imgur.com/BhBMdpU


Assembled - glued in the interior panel after this quick pic


http://imgur.com/h3FhTlM


Playing with offset and ride height



http://imgur.com/dA2PI0Q


I have something different for here. that's happening later.....


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

. I'm scratch building an E5T. Its a long block and the primer is drying at the moment, shots of that to come once its dry.


http://imgur.com/xvkWiVe


First though it needs an engine bay for it to sit in. If I ponied up $$ I could have a nicer job. But this is legitimate scratch building!



http://imgur.com/HdR4bPk

Melted and shaved a sprue to make the chassis rails. It was a dummy fit, need to curve it up higher so axles can fit

How I make the inner fenders and firewall - ping pong ball and an icecream container lid. Then drawing, tracing, cutting while looking at reference material. Good times, seriously fun.


http://imgur.com/F9pA5Hd




http://imgur.com/PTivhhs




http://imgur.com/coZxhlJ


Body in primer, needs a quick scuff with #800.


https://i.imgur.com/RMZ3wxi.jpg


The color is a take on Sunrise Red - factory Mazda color. I lay down a couple of quick coats of white before I put down the red which brightens it up.


https://i.imgur.com/RMZ3wxi.jpg


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

http://imgur.com/QmLMuSq




http://imgur.com/aYXkNtd




http://imgur.com/231OU98




http://imgur.com/NyzMWX1

 Not bad finish right from the can. Will color sand and clear it later it on. Here's the E5T engine so far - rad, and lower core support needs detail still lots to do, exhaust manifold, turbo up next which I'll use the remaining set of drag pipes for, used them for the intake runners. The intake plenum is ice cream container glued to a thick sprue in the middle and some model filler skimmed on the edges


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

That´s a cool idea using the ping pong balls! I mustn´t forget that one when I run into the same challenge. What did you do to the seats. Is that felt glued or did you dust on velour fibres?


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh I forgot to mention that. Yeah I glued felt on since the back of the seats weren't covered. And then I found seat backs in the parts box


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

Done some more things. I attempted to tint the windows. Its kinda average - bubbles and such, it does fit in with the backstory of this car. First ever time tinting. Added detail to the BBS wheels too.



http://imgur.com/uaKmMOO




http://imgur.com/3mEE3db




http://imgur.com/ccI8pK0


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The tinting looks pretty good. Did you use automotive tint film?


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

I painted the E5T long block and manifolds.Kind of looks like a craigslist/ebay "freshly rebuilt - no reciepts" special. Need to find/make a a small turbo to replicate the IHI VJ1 unit. No point on having a massive turbo on a tiny 1500cc single cam. Found a spare axle and I'm scratch building the other driveshaft. Plan to heat shrink over any joints to simulate boots. Made some brake discs and calipers - ice cream container lid, steam gift card, shaped sanded and painted. Spare header that I used for the intake manifold runners was reused to make the exhaust manifold. 



http://imgur.com/uYx0sZ5




http://imgur.com/Dao1jAV




http://imgur.com/XvdPFw5




http://imgur.com/lwOELQv


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

Yeah I used the cheapest film I could find - wildcat 35%. I tried VHT nightshade - the spray tint. Found the hard way it melts the clear plastic.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Good to know. I have some window tint laying around in the stashes somewhere. May have to give it a go some day. If you want absolute limo tint I have found you can paint the inside surface of the clear plastic with flat black paint and it gives a glossy opaque finish that also looks like tinted glass from the outside. 🤙


----------

